# Fôrd 6610 gauges pegging out



## R Ball (Feb 26, 2013)

My son rapped up the tractor yesterday. Runs like a top. The only problem is that when you rev up the motor the temp and fuel gauge peg out. When you idle down they stay pegged. Anyone have a clue what's up?
Before he did some wiring they worked. It does not have the original alternator on it. The regulator is built in the one on it and from the factory it had a alternator along with a seperate regulator.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Measure the voltage output on the new regulator. Put the old alternator/regulator back on and see what happens to the gauges as well as measure the voltage output.

Odds are the new alternator setup is putting out double the voltage since most fuel gauges and temperature sensors are resistance types.

Hope this helps.

Ralph


----------



## R Ball (Feb 26, 2013)

When we got the tractor the alternator was already on it and working fine.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Sorry, I thought he had changed alternators. I still think it's an over-voltage problem. I would check the voltage at the fuels gauge send on temp sender unit. Should be reading 12-14V with the engine running, then see what happens when you up the RPM's. Voltage shouldn't change.

Ralph


----------



## R Ball (Feb 26, 2013)

What do we do if it's jumping up at higher rpm's. Put a inline regulator on or something?


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

If it worked OK before, then find the wiring difference. I would check the that the alternator output is directed to the battery, not adding voltage to the senders.

Remember Series vs parallel connections:

<---- +A- <----- +B- ------> : Doubles the voltage (think flashlight)

Ralph


----------



## R Ball (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks Ralph


----------



## R Ball (Feb 26, 2013)

Dead on Ralph, 12.83v idle, once rev'd up its at 14.54v.. Next question is where should the hot side of the alternator be run to?

Thanks again


----------



## R Ball (Feb 26, 2013)

Unhooked the alternator hot wire and it still did it. That I cannot figure out at all. 
Baling hay tomorrow and Friday and it's my square baler tractor.

Aggrevating but we will figure it out.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Check the dash ground, had this happen on a neighbors 3910 we fixed ground no more problem. Also on a 285 Massey Ferguson we had the temp. gauge was pegged after a minute took gauge loose took pocket knife and scrape paint in one place tightened back gauge and it worked fine as long as we had tractor.


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

cornshucker said:


> Check the dash ground, had this happen on a neighbors 3910 we fixed ground no more problem. Also on a 285 Massey Ferguson we had the temp. gauge was pegged after a minute took gauge loose took pocket knife and scrape paint in one place tightened back gauge and it worked fine as long as we had tractor.


Sounds like a ground to me. Had this happen.


----------



## R Ball (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks guys, it was a bad dash ground.


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

R Ball said:


> Thanks guys, it was a bad dash ground.


Glad you got it fixed. Pesky grounds make you scratch your head sometimes.


----------



## R Ball (Feb 26, 2013)

Yes sir, they do.


----------

